# Stay away from XShark



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Not a happy customer*

...


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This would be the 1st bad review I have EVER heard of Bobby! As anyone else would say, 3 sides to every story and I'm sure he'll be on to respond to this.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

:2guns::2gunsutting a mailman on blast..someone about to go postal.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

First I've heard of this.... I stand behind my work.

Boat worked well for several years.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd still use him in a heartbeat. He's giving me some great advice over the years and as well as many forum members.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, hate to hear that, maybe he was just having a bad week when he worked on your boat. If you can back up your claim with paperwork then definitely go small claims, if not then I feel your pain from being let down by one that so many have recommended as I have been there under a different scenario, and no, it is not someone on this forum. Good luck with the outcome.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you came here to vent this problem before you went to X-Shark to try to work something out then that's pretty chicken shit in my book, why don't you go talk to the man?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

floorman1 said:


> and yes *I did call* him shortly after


....


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

not that my opinion is worth 2 cents
but
the work he did for me was top notch.
he figured out a solution to a problem i had
and 
did the work for less than he quoted
and 
it turned out better than he told me 
it would.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought this about my shark vacuum cleaner - it works good! Carry-on


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

nextstep said:


> not that my opinion is worth 2 cents
> but
> the work he did for me was top notch.
> he figured out a solution to a problem i had
> ...





Bullshit!!!....Whatever he did must have made your boat unusable. I haven't seen it leave the Dock since you picked it up......:whistling:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Surely he's running a legitimate service company that's licensed and insured so you can have him file a claim with his insurance for his shoddy work that caused the greater expenses?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

happy new year.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

No wharf it's a backyard operation that's why I blame myself for trying to save a buck.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Years you just did the work last year.*



X-Shark said:


> First I've heard of this.... I stand behind my work.
> 
> Boat worked well for several years.


You did the work last year when I repowered not years ago.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Retread the post*

Happy New Year!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's too bad. From what I've seen on this forum, he knows his stuff and does some neat work.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> First I've heard of this.... I stand behind my work.
> 
> Boat worked well for several years.


 And can we assume you are doing something resolve the issues ?? I am surprised that you would reduce the size of the wiring based upon your previous posts on electrical. Or am I misunderstanding the issues ? 

I am like most people on this forum, High opinion of Bobby but ............


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Bullshit!!!....Whatever he did must have made your boat unusable. I haven't seen it leave the Dock since you picked it up......:whistling:





floorman1 said:


> . It does not stay at a dock Snagged. .






Sorry for the poor attempt at Humor. My comment was aimed at that No Fishing fool known as "Nextstep" His boat don't never leave the Dock.


As you already know, Bobby is a friend to many here and has offered help and advice countless times here and other places and would bend over backwards to help someone along with sharing his sources for quality marine parts.
It is uncomfortable to read where someone has called him out in public and air dirty laundry rather than do so in private.
You have expressed some strong opinions about the suggestions that were made about alterations to your boat. Suggestions that you likely went along with to some degree.
I know that it would be very difficult to replace my fuel tank or fresh water tank in my own boat and would likely be destructive to do so and would require structural tearout of several things to gain access, regardless of weather or not they were originally built by the boat manufacturer or something that was modified by me for whatever reason, even something like relocating batteries as in your case.
Where is the line drawn on who's responsibility it is to be making regular inspections of things like anchor locker hatches, through hull fittings and even as in your case livewell seals to make sure they are not leaking and causing damage to something else.
I'm not suggesting that you are right or wrong, but if it was something relating to a Flooring job gone wrong between you and a Forum member, how would you wish to be approached to get it resolved?

I truly hope you guys work this out.........Merry Christmas


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

You cannot see the sealant as it is under the lip. I am taking responsibility for making a decision based on good reviews by what I would now assume are friends. Just stating what happened to me and I did go along with the idea. I did not think about the long term effects or was I available to supervise. I put a floor down several years ago that later buckled. I was determined that the builder failed to use bisquean under the slab. Although it was not my fault I did not tweet the moisture before installing. I replac d the floor to the tune of 9700$ plus all of my labor .that was 1997. I still do work for that home owner and their whole family and could not count the other jobs I have gotten due to references from them. Now every job I install is moisture tested and it is written in front of every door in sharpie along with the date and my initials.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> You cannot see the sealant as it is under the lip.


A few photos of the problem area might help us understand the problem better.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that Bobby did not do top notch work. He will stand behind it!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> Sorry for the poor attempt at Humor. My comment was aimed at that No Fishing fool known as "Nextstep" His boat don't never leave the Dock.
> 
> 
> As you already know, Bobby is a friend to many here and has offered help and advice countless times here and other places and would bend over backwards to help someone along with sharing his sources for quality marine parts.
> ...



well written as usual.

as far as my boat leaving the dock...
some of us have to work 16 hour days
for a living. took it for a joy ride after 
i put the new batteries in.

i too hope they work it out.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

That is why I Do all my own work, it is always done right.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> And can we assume you are doing something resolve the issues ?? I am surprised that you would reduce the size of the wiring based upon your previous posts on electrical. Or am I misunderstanding the issues ?
> 
> I am like most people on this forum, High opinion of Bobby but ............


Actually I was talking about Bobby. even if he was not aware of the issues before, he is now and should be taking some action to resolve them. Hopefully we will see a post that where he address the problems. 

Yes my boat has been fixed and has been wave tested ( bounced around pretty good last month)>


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Floorman we can fix it if you still need someone to do the work. 850 375 0435 thanks Livingston marine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Come on by Dave in the upholstery shop can fix you right up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

floater1 said:


> Come on by Dave in the upholstery shop can fix you right up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sent you a PM floarer1


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that this thread has run it's course, I feel things should be clarified.

The boat is a 33 Palmento. It had one Older / original 225 Suzuki and Floorman replaced the other 225
after her bought it. A dealer "Somewhere" installed the new motor. He lives in Alabama.

Floorman's complaint was he would tow the boat from Al. to the Gulf Coast and the motor would not start.


There was conversations "Before" I ever saw the boat. I said I'll just need to see it.

So he brings it to me.

There was a small hatch hole.....aprox 12" X 18"or20" that gave you access to the batteries.
Then they were shoved way back into a dark hole. 

You pretty much need a 5yr old to access them. Very Poor design on the manufactures part in my opinion. 

I've worked on Jupiters to Junkers and it’s just reality that some boats have better floor plans and are designed with better mechanical access and we all know batteries are at the top to be able to get to.

With a setup like this you were hooking batteries up Blind. There was no way anyone could actually "Maintain" 
the batteries, as they were such a PITA to get to.

The cabling in the boat was 2ga "AUTOMOTIVE" cable.

Automotive cable and marine cable are different....Not just because it is tinned!

Marine cable has More strands. They are smaller. This is what makes it more flexible.
Current travels on the outside of the strands....The more strands....The more current it can handle.

The marine cable is also tinned and has a much better & thicker insulation also.

The Automotive battery cables were in VERY poor condition and there was a broken end on one of the cables.

This was not known until it was all removed and inspected. Remember you can't just open a hatch and see it.


The starter draw was tested. It was determined that 4ga would do the job.

It got a redesigned battery switch panel with a twin motor BEP cluster along with new breakers.

The batteries were moved so that they could be accessed and maintained.

The design of the hatch from the boat manufacture was poor, in that it would always leak and a previous owner
cut a hole in the bottom of it so that that water would run into the bilge.

Because it got wet in there, it was decided to build a pedestal for the battery trays to be mounted to and keep them out
of any water that may run in there.

This all took time. There was over $1000 in materials. There was about $1700 in labor.

Of which he did not pay me $700!

The motors started fine and starting cabling system worked well.

The Engine harness was not part of the job and had nothing to do with my work.
Remember there was a OLD harness for old motor and a new harness for the new motor.

Several months later He called me about the hatch leaking.

The hatch leaked the day the boat was built! I told him, he'll need to find the right thickness rubber seal
and suggested Rubber and Specialties.

This had nothing to do with the work I preformed...Remember I was short $700 also. 

The boat was now staged at a marina. I don't work on boats at a marina, because I don't want to drag my tools all over
and you know....There is always that one tool you need and forgot.


My schooling comes from being in the Navy.....At no time was I a "Mailman". However....I did work for the Post Office as a mechanic.

So there's the "ACTUAL" details on this matter. This was all done 20months ago and is just now coming to my attention, by spraying it over the internet.

While even Floorman mentions he has very little experience or understanding that I hate that he is unhappy and felt that venting on a forum was the best solution.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish we had pictures to go with this thread


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> ..... This was all done *20 months ago* and is just now coming to my attention, by spraying it over the internet.
> .....


I _was_ kind of interested in this thread till that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh well..
I still appreciate all the advice you've gave me over the years Xshark.

That's the thing about dealing/working with the public/people. It's only a matter of time, no matter what you do, someone is gonna be unhappy.

Boats are a pain in the ass, But we love em.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work Bobby, clean and tight.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I stick by my original opinion of putting this here, chickenshit, I wouldn't hesitate to take something to Bobby, but I wouldn't break a dollar for the complainant for fear that it would end up all over the internet. And just for the record, I am not friends with X-Shark, we have never met and he has never done work for me, this is an outsiders unbiased opinion, for all that it's worth.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Oh well..
> I still appreciate all the advice you've gave me over the years Xshark.
> 
> That's the thing about dealing/working with the public/people. It's only a matter of time, no matter what you do, someone is gonna be unhappy.
> ...


Indeed they are a pain. On one of the many cutters I sailed we had a 21 ft RHIB small boat. Inboard diesel, Volvo, center console. Bugger would run great then lose all power. Changed out all the fuel filters and it would continue to give us problems. Our troubleshooting soon pointed to the fuel tank. Removed the console, pulled up the deck access, pulled out the pickup to discover a extra fine mesh screen attatched to the fuel pickup, and of course it was clogged. Needless to say the screen was removed and after several hours of work putting it all back together the boat ran great.

My point is boat builders and engineers rarely take into account what the difficulties will be for future repairs and replacements.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

A nice needed touch is shown on the back of the BEP cluster. Can anyone spot it?

The cables are marked with colored heat shrink tubing. The rights way to do things.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

That is some very clean work. Looks better than most brand new boats.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this the same floorman that has done tile work for forum members and is a part of Springhill hunting club? If so I could air some pretty crappy tile work jobs on here!!! I know these jobs personally. I honestly would not have posted about a job done 20 months ago that I'm just now complaining about. Kind of looks bad on the OP. 

Dirty laundry is out there in the service industry if you're in it for long enough. 

Might want to think twice about posting these things. They can come back to bite ya.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That wiring does look clean. Might have to hire you myself.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The port and starboard cables are marked so you don't have to guess.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I know you can't make everybody happy, but dang. nice looking work. pics def helped.

looks like a lot of work for $1,700 if you ask me. what's your labor rate, $40/hr?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I usually try and stay out of these threads but I think it actually helped X-Shark a lot. I am pretty picky about stuff and I think it was damn clean.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

And yes it did take a year for me to start having harness issues. You did not install the harness but you did remove the 4200 around the livewell that allowed water to run down on the harnesses and everything else. It is what it is. I had a bad experience others have have better luck. I guess you can only give reviews if they are positive. It is getting fixed and that's that.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I would like to compare pictures of bobbys work and the new work being done now.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's like to much info.
Whyme


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> I would like to compare pictures of bobbys work and the new work being done now.


99% of the boats out there isn't near as nice. Unless you're dropping $100k plus on a bay boat you just about won't see it.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Please delete*

Happy New Year!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

In Bobbys defense ( like he needs any ) the engine wiring harness are sealed from the factory, I have personally seen these harnesses submerged for years in rigging tubes, and along stringers, The harness did not fail because the live well dripped water on it, it failed because whoever installed it originally probably chaffed the protective cover and it was prone to fail anyway, we hear it all the time, you changed my gear lube now my nav lights don't work , it's your fault. Just saying, I am a professional at what I do, and I would still pay Bobby to do my wiring. Nothing against Floater or Livingston, but I would like to compare pictures of work as well.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

I rarely say much on this forum as most people here know more about fishing & fishing things than I will ever know, I just listen & learn.
Other times on the things I do know about, what I would consider the proper advice/information has already been given by the time I see it & I feel no reason to add to it.

This time however, I’m going to jump in because on this subject I am qualified.

I have 20 years Navy as an interior communications electrician (IC) & Tradevman (TD), three years marine electrician (GD Electric Boat Div), & building, calibrating, maintaining & repairing Special Test Equipment for GD Convair & Space systems div. San Diego and Lockheed Martin Space Systems Littleton CO. 
I have worked on the space shuttles and the Atlas II, III, IV, V & titan IV launch vehicles. 
Over the years, I have owned, operated, & maintained small craft from 14’ punts to a 40’ Cheoy Lee rag boat.

I mention this only to qualify that I know good & proper wiring when I see it and am somewhat of an expert at it. Also that I also know the difference between automotive, house, and marine wire and wiring and assembly practices.

Everything that Xshark said about the difference between automotive & marine wire is true. I can’t tell you how many hours I have spent removing old house & auto wire from boats not to mention zip cord going to running lights.

As Xshark stated, the main wires are correct for the stated amp draw. The wiring is properly marked, proper curvature in the bends for strain relief, everything is neatly tie rapped, and terminal lugs are properly crimped.
I also can see from the photos that the work he did was excellently done. Far better than what I have seen even from the factory over the years.

For the life of me, I can’t see a dam thing wrong with this installation or anything I would change. 
I do not understand the OP’s complaint!

As a disclaimer, I do not know Xshark; however, I did meet him once a few years ago when I bought a car for my oldest daughter from him.

At that time he had a couple of projects in his shop that I got to look at. And he explained what he was doing & why he was doing it that way.
I can tell you that I was impressed with his knowledge and the quality of the work that I saw. 
From what I saw that day, and from the advice I have seen him give on this forum, I would trust him to work on anything I own if he told me he could do the job.

Without any other information than has been posted by the OP & Xshark, I have to come down on Xshark’s side on this one.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I know nothing like Big Red... lol but Bobby has worked on the Fat Jax before and it still works great!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I want to thank Floorman for pointing out how good Bobby's work really is.:notworthy::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> I never said the work didn't look good. Bottom line water leaked on my wiring harnesses causing the twin engine harness and main harness to corrode and fail.i feel he should have resealed the livewell after the failed attempt to get it out .after all he did cut the sealant. The problem didn't show up for a year . Poor maintenienting on my part.althought it did take two dealers 4 months to find the problem. Lous marine replaced the twin engine harness and the Grass Shack replaced the main harness.And I can't get my water tank out. Thats all I know. But it looks good �� Mods please delete. Not trying to make enemies with everyone for posting my experience


It would not be so polarizing if you had not titled the thread "Stay Away From X-Shark". You had, what you considered, a legitimate complaint about work that had been done, during a phone call you got a less than satisfactory answer about it. At that point you should have gone to see the man in person and discuss the issue like gentlemen. You chose to go after the mans reputation on a public forum, that was in poor taste, it's not about a bad review.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Happy New Year!*

Happy New Year!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

:hammer::hammer::hammer: 
I'd say we're all settled here... except $700.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

DLo said:


> It would not be so polarizing if you had not titled the thread "Stay Away From X-Shark". You had, what you considered, a legitimate complaint about work that had been done, during a phone call you got a less than satisfactory answer about it. At that point you should have gone to see the man in person and discuss the issue like gentlemen. You chose to go after the mans reputation on a public forum, that was in poor taste, it's not about a bad review.


I agree with DLo - I've had a similar situation occur on here and a public forum is not the right way to go about it. Hopefully a lesson has been learned and prevents someone else from doing the same thing. Grievances should be handled in person - not on public forums. There is always more than one side to the story and tarnishing someone's reputation is not the right way to resolve an issue.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't have a dog in this one, but this thread actually makes me want to stay away from the OP. :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> I don't have a dog in this one, but this thread actually makes me want to stay away from the OP. :whistling:




Makes me wanna stay away from people in general


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

floorman1 said:


> The boat was at the marina and I did not have a trailer at the time. To (sic) much trouble to pack a few tools and drive 15 minutes across town


I don't know either party or anything about them except what's in this post. But I'm pretty sure he's explained this, and a number of other things related to your issues. I just don't think you're helping yourself here at this point, to be honest.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

floorman1 I love reading your posts. They remind me of the puzzles where you see if your brain can automatically spell the word correctly when reading even though it is misspelled.

Not trying to be the grammar or spelling police here... It is genuinely comical.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

bukshot01 said:


> floorman1 I love reading your posts. They remind me of the puzzles where you see if your brain can automatically spell the word correctly when reading even though it is misspelled.
> 
> Not trying to be the grammar or spelling police here... It is genuinely comical.



Don't you love it when a forum member with the name "bukshot01" IS the spelling police. JS


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

What year is this boat? Why are you in need to replace the water tank, that you cannot access any more because of the new battery location?

Does the water from the "new Battery location" drain to the bilge? Does the livewell water, when it leaks, drain to the bilge? If any compartments, or tanks (Fresh water, Gas, Livewell etc...), don't run to the bilge, then there is a design flaw. Are the wiring harnesses you claim are bad at the bottom of the bilge?

I had a Robalo that leaked terribly from the top of the live well. It leaked to the bilge, and was pumped out by the bilge pump. I had to reseal this livewell constantly due to the movement of the livewell tank from waves, rough rides, and the weight of the water in the livewell that made it flex and cause the 5200 to fail over time. The fact that it was sealed by "4200" shows that your livewell was likely to leak over time.

Now, was the original wiring harness bad due to corrosion? If so, then the leaking problem is not new. I just don't see who would route a harness at the bottom of the bilge.....

Sounds to me your water intrusion problem is not related to the work X-shark did. More likely design flaws, i.e. potential fluid holding compartments not draining to the bilge, and or poor engine wiring harness routing.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Don't you love it when a forum member with the name "bukshot01" IS the spelling police. JS


I even threw a disclaimer in there, haha. 

I am so proud of my Escambia County edumacation (sp)!


----------

